# Bezzera BZ90 and bitter coffee - HELP PLEASE



## Stkeyna (Dec 25, 2019)

Recently I rather rashly decided to upgrade and buy a semi-professional machine as my Sage machine was only producing reasonable coffee. The Bezzera BZ90 arrived from Italy with a new grinder. I have now spent about 2 hours and 30 cups of coffee and gone through three different sets of beans. I still get a bitter/sour coffee. I have moved the grinder incrementally from a 5 to 9 and can never get a 20 sec shot unless its dripping through. I have watched lots of videos on how to pour a proper shot and still I fail! I am not a beginner either having had various coffee machines over the years but never a machine of this calibre. The beans are fresh, the temperature I image is correct - there is no control of gauge on it - but it's a brand new machine. I am trying to pour a single shot, I grind the coffee and try to get it level in the portafilter and make sure the surface is without bumps of slight holes. Then I have tamped using different pressures but the coffee comes out the same bitter. Not sure what else to do? Any help most welcome!!


----------



## Squidgyblack (Nov 18, 2019)

Stkeyna said:


> Recently I rather rashly decided to upgrade and buy a semi-professional machine as my Sage machine was only producing reasonable coffee. The Bezzera BZ90 arrived from Italy with a new grinder. I have now spent about 2 hours and 30 cups of coffee and gone through three different sets of beans. I still get a bitter/sour coffee. I have moved the grinder incrementally from a 5 to 9 and can never get a 20 sec shot unless its dripping through. I have watched lots of videos on how to pour a proper shot and still I fail! I am not a beginner either having had various coffee machines over the years but never a machine of this calibre. The beans are fresh, the temperature I image is correct - there is no control of gauge on it - but it's a brand new machine. I am trying to pour a single shot, I grind the coffee and try to get it level in the portafilter and make sure the surface is without bumps of slight holes. Then I have tamped using different pressures but the coffee comes out the same bitter. Not sure what else to do? Any help most welcome!!


 It's likely an issue with your grinder as opposed to your machine. You mention what machine you have, but what grinder is it? Are you weighing your beans in and the output? How old are the beans you're using?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As mentioned above you need to get the basics correct. Ditch the singe basket , they are notoriously difficult to obtain a good shot.

Weigh the grounds that you put in the basket (cheap set of jewelry scales £5 ) Single baskets usually 6 to 8 gms, double basket 14 to 16 gms ( you may be able to add slightly more )

When filled and tamped the ' puck' should NOT touch the screen above ( place a 1 p coin on puck to check DRY )

What grinder are you using ? New grinders need to ' bed in ' before they give a consistent grind. Are the settings of the grinder instepped increments OR completely variable.

Initially try brewing by time and weight ie eg 16 gms coffee in 32 gms liquid out in about 25 to 30 secs,


----------

